# Prosthetic leg set on fire



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

...after dude loses bet. Wow, with friends like these............

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100710...Ec2VjA3luX3RvcF9zdG9yeQRzbGsDbm1tYW5zZXRvbmZp


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Dumb & Dumber.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That has to be one of the stupidest bets anyone has ever agreed to.


----------

